# found baby slider in gas station restroom



## african cake queen (Jan 4, 2012)

this is little frankie. i fell in love with her as soon as i found her in the sink with cold water driping on her. she didnt seem sick , just so sad. i didnt have my torts at that time.so i had an old tank and little frankie grew, grew and grew! franks a boy not a girl. i had to get a kiddy pool till i found him a home in fla. he was alot of fun but dont have room for much more here, so i was glad to help big frank out. here a couple pics. after frank was afew years old. i miss you , frankie!



momo said:


> this is little frankie. i fell in love with her as soon as i found her in the sink with cold water driping on her. she didnt seem sick , just so sad. i didnt have my torts at that time.so i had an old tank and little frankie grew, grew and grew! franks a boy not a girl. i had to get a kiddy pool till i found him a home in fla. he was alot of fun but dont have room for much more here, so i was glad to help big frank out. here a couple pics. after frank was afew years old. i miss you , frankie!


----------



## jaizei (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, now I think I've heard it all. I guess at least they didn't toss him in the canal. Someone was bound to find him in the rest room.


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 4, 2012)

You did a great job raising Frankie until he got his new home....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 4, 2012)

Great photos.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 4, 2012)

Great photos and great story. I couldn't imagine finding a tortoise left behind in a restroom. But I guess sliders are more commonly tossed? You did good for him.


----------



## ascott (Jan 4, 2012)

That was awesome of you to pick up that little baby  I am sure that loads of folks likely walked in and out ---wonder how many even likely washed their hands with the little one in there....so, GOOD SAVE 

I am curious though?  How did you come up with Frankie being a male? Because that turtle looks alot like a female to me?


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 4, 2012)

your right about the sex. all i know is... when frank got as big as a dinner plate i knew it was time for her new home. a friend of my vet. took frank with him to fla. franks shell was soft and she had stones and eye problems. from the last picture you can see frank got her coloring back and didnt pass any more stones. i do wonder if thr costco chicken did that to it. i stopped the chicken as treats and frank got worms. i found him in stamford, ct. must have been in the sink for a while. ps. these animal find me. i dont go looking for them. 'lol' you should have seen my husbands face , when i pull frank from my pocket! he said no more! and i said i want a silky hen. he let me keep frank till i could find it a great home.i had turtles as a child, but that was 40 years ago. i forgot how much you love them and how fuuny they can be. miss my frankie.



dmarcus said:


> You did a great job raising Frankie until he got his new home....



frankie won my heart , cost me vet. money ,but it makes me happy. who puts a baby in the sink and lets tap water drip on it? i have been like this since a kid. parents think im going to catch a funky turt. or tort. flu. 'lol' or get run over my a car getting a tort. or dog that just got hit by a car. i think to myself , if that was my pet , would someone be kind enough to help it. i would hope so.


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 4, 2012)

What a wonderful story


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 5, 2012)

ascott said:


> That was awesome of you to pick up that little baby  I am sure that loads of folks likely walked in and out ---wonder how many even likely washed their hands with the little one in there....so, GOOD SAVE
> 
> I am curious though?  How did you come up with Frankie being a male? Because that turtle looks alot like a female to me?



when frank was little i thought it was boy, i got a book and found out frank was a she(frankie).


----------



## CT Grim (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome story...and great pics, too!


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 15, 2012)

CT Grim said:


> Awesome story...and great pics, too!



thanks. miss that frankie. i know who she lives with in fla. and they spoil her like i did. i bet frank likes fla. more than cold connecticut.


----------

